# TTS or RS4 steering wheel on MK1



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

I remember seeing some photochops of a TTS steering wheel and RS4 wheel installed in our cars. I think the RS4 looked awesome. Did anybody ever do this? I did a search and came up with nada. I remember a B5 A4 guy installed one on another forum and it had a very similar steering wheel as the TT. 
Is this even possible?


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: TTS or RS4 steering wheel on MK1 (joes280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joes280* »_I remember seeing some photochops of a TTS steering wheel and RS4 wheel installed in our cars. I think the RS4 looked awesome. Did anybody ever do this? I did a search and came up with nada. I remember a B5 A4 guy installed one on another forum and it had a very similar steering wheel as the TT. 
Is this even possible?


no pchop here, real deal..

no it's not plug and play, not it's really not worth it (unless you're keng, and you already have a twin turbo 3.2 TT with literally EVERY mod imaginable..)








http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1656871.phtml


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: TTS or RS4 steering wheel on MK1 (joes280)*

Thanks a bunch....that is the illest mod i've seen for the interior thus far....Did you ever get the horn working? or buttons?


----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: TTS or RS4 steering wheel on MK1 (joes280)*

the horn, up shift/down shift buttons.


----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: TTS or RS4 steering wheel on MK1 (thenamescolby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenamescolby* »_
no it's not plug and play, not it's really not worth it (unless you're keng, and you already have a twin turbo 3.2 TT with literally EVERY mod imaginable..)


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: TTS or RS4 steering wheel on MK1 (thenamescolby)*

I don't really care for the RS4 wheel because it costs way to much money but I would love to put a Mk2 TT, RS6 wheel in my car and you can find them on ebay for around $400 to $800 with airbag







The AudiWorld link doesn't show how the conversion was actually done. As long as I could get the horn and air bag to work that would be good enough for me








Does the new wheel bolt up to the steering column with out mods?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

that steering wheels is the balls! Just wish the radio buttons would work...


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_that steering wheels is the balls! Just wish the radio buttons would work...

they can be fairly easily made to work. just need the stereo pinout and some electrical know-how.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

yes they bolt right up


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

why have you never posted pics of your car ( the engine bay).


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

me? 
These aren't great but they work...


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: TTS or RS4 steering wheel on MK1 (joes280)*

I need a link to find out about getting the to horn to work and the airbag. I got one of these coming in about a week.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: TTS or RS4 steering wheel on MK1 (joes280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joes280* »_I need a link to find out about getting the to horn to work and the airbag. I got one of these coming in about a week.

buy a bentley, you won't need a link. you need to know how to read circuit diagrams...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TTS or RS4 steering wheel on MK1 (joes280)*

Why would you ever dump that kind of money into a steering wheel


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: TTS or RS4 steering wheel on MK1 (l88m22vette)*

ha, fuction> forum







...If i Won the Lotto ya


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: TTS or RS4 steering wheel on MK1 (TTTT)*

I gotta deal on one....I can get the whole set up for like $800 with airbag as opposed to $1400. And it is just personal preference. People put time and money into what they feel is important, and I think that is one of the best mods I've personally seen. I have many other mods but they fall into the aesthetic category. I also have rims, coilovers, brakes,etc.....I am not into engine mods, and thats where alot spend their money. But I can respect those who do...


----------

